# One fat beagle(w/ pictures)



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

This is molly. molly weighs 82 lbs. molly loves me, and i love her... but shes just a fat a$$. she came to me this way and ive been walking her and takeing her swimming and it helps....just not much. im not looking for a drastic thing... but maybe some more help?


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

My dog (Bubba) is obese just like yours is. Walks are good, but don't help a whole lot. I don't get to see him a whole lot any more since he's at my dad's house, but when I was able to see him all the time he would lose weight just from exersize. If you have free time after work or school go out and play with her, run around in the yard and play keep away with her favorite toys or something. The swimming never seemed to work for Bubba, but he still loves it anyways. Just get her running around and getting her heart rate up a bit, don't play for too long though. If the dog loses interest or is panting excesively take her inside for a break and get some water.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Time for gastro bypass surgery...

:toofunny:

Swimming is a very good way to get excercise as it is easier on the legs and joints. Will it fetch? Use a tennis ball and got so a small pond and let it get lots of excercise every day along with a a weight reduction dog food. And no table scraps either!


----------

